# Need Ideas for DIY Light reflector



## FH123 (Feb 20, 2006)

Hi 
I have a 90g planted tank with 2 x 40 W Hitachi aquarium fluorescent lamps (48") and 5 x 36W Philips Trulight fluorescent lamps (48").
The Hood has white glossy laminate on the underside and currently all the lamps are fixed under the hood, with the laminate serving as reflector.
I have a feeling that i need better reflectors since turning the lamps on in a dark room also floods the room with light and this shouldnt happen.
Any ideas on how to construct these reflectors ? Along with materials and sectional profiles ?

Best Regards


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

The white laminate you have is probably as good as you can make. You can use aluminized mylar for a reflector, but attaching the thin material so it doesn't have lots of ripples and bubbles in it isn't at all easy. If the hood sits right on top of the tank and the water level is at the top of the tank glass, you shouldn't get much light spill into the room, or at least not more than good reflectors give. Well shaped reflectors mostly just catch the light from the back of the tubes and direct it to the tank instead of reflecting it back onto the bulb.


----------



## orthikon (Feb 16, 2006)

http://www.northcoastmarines.com/lighting_parts.htm#reflectors

I was thinking of that as a reflector for my retrofitted fixture. I looked at the same material hoppycalif was taking about at home depot and it seems like it wouldn't be a good idea because of the heat since it is sold as an insulation material(quite squishy). You could get the actual Mylar though since it is 1 mm thin although you coulnd't quite shape it as well as the one above:

http://www.aquaticeco.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/product.detail/iid/3657/cid/1143


----------

